

Courseoff - making college course schedule planning easy - shtylman
https://courseoff.com/

======
shtylman
I've been running a version of this app for a few years now. Originally
started when I was attending my alma-mater (Georgia Tech) and I have since
added more schools. I hope to expand to even more by the end of the year.

Looking for feedback on branding, image, usability; anything you want to
critique and comment on.

